# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Имеют ли право органы вломиться в мой компьютерИ?

## diros

Вот, предположим, сижу я в читальном зале (возможно в кафе) с ноутом, и вдруг ко мне подходит человек (возможно в форме) с документами удостоверяющими его личность, как личность госслужащего. Так вот, имеет ли он право лезть в мой ноут для проверки подлинности виндоус и прочего софтаИ?

_Добавлено через 28 минут 34 секунды_
Вопрос сей возник в связи с появившейся вчера в интернете информации о возбуждении УГОЛОВНОГО дела против Екатеринбуржца у которого установлена пиратская Windows на домашнем компьютере. http://www.securitylab.ru/news/379061.php

----------


## IMPERIAL

> имеет ли он право лезть в мой ноут для проверки подлинности виндоус и прочего софтаИ?


Это все равно что на базарах проверять ДВД диски. Право он имеет, особенно если закон такой существует. А вот дом обыскивать они не могут без специального разрешения, как правило нужно разрешение суда на обыск. Поэтому ноут могут проверить как и удостоверение.

----------


## Ruler

Напрямую проверять нельзя, вроде бы. Ведь своими действиями он может нанести вред "улике", установить ПО, удалить, то есть в суде данное доказательство "я вот сел за комп подозреваемого, открыл редактор реестра..." будет малозначимым. По идее информация с жесткого диска копируется и уже с копией идет работа.

----------

